# VIA97 onboard Sound



## ClaudioS (3. Dezember 2004)

Ebendiese ging auf einmal nicht mehr.
Installiere ich die Treiber neu, geht es wieder.
Reboote ich, geht es wieder nicht.
(die Treiber sind dann zwar nach wie vor installiert,
aber unter Systemsteuerung > Sound & Multimedia 
kann ich die VIA nicht mehr auswählen, da grau hinterlegt.
Ich muss dazu sagen, daß es ebenda früher noch andere 
Einträge wie "primärer Soundtreiber" gab, jetzt aber nicht mehr.)
DirectX habe ich bereits deinstalliert und reinstalliert.
Was soll ich noch tun?

Gruß.


----------



## TanTe (3. Dezember 2004)

Windows neuinstallieren!


----------

